# Sword Fishin



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Considering all the factors and what not, is there a better time to Sword or not too? I know temps and everything else plays a roll. Haven't ever targeted swords specifically so I was curious if a spring trip would be worth it or a Petronius/Marlin trip would be a better option? Weather dictating, would you Sword or go after Tuna. March/April timeframe.

Thanks
PNG


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

With limited fishing time considering weather and work, just looking at options.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You can catch swords year round. I go swordfishing every time I can get out. Depths change a little this time if year as well as a few other factors, but I'd rather stay closer and target swords than run further for a maybe with good tuna action. Tuna can wait til April IMO, bring on the broadbills


----------



## PurpleNGold (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks man, me n MissKristy plan on trying just wasn't sure which way to roll the dice. So many options, so little time!


----------



## gmoney (Oct 3, 2007)

If you can time it, a week before to a week after the full moon is prime sword fishing time. When I used to long line we varied what we fished for depending on the moon phase- full moons meant sword fishing and new moons meant tuna fishing.


----------

